# Early morning alarm call!!



## Peregrine Falcon (4 January 2018)

Eldest son woke hubby up this morning (they know better than to wake me!) to say there was a live bird in his bedroom and couldn't get it out.  It took over 1/2hr to capture robin and release.  

Feathers all over the place and having cabin bed isn't the easiest thing to negotiate round.   

Bloody cat, the access to getting back in the house during night time will have to cease!


----------



## Archangel (4 January 2018)

Glad the robin was ok.  My friend gets a dead rat as a present every morning at the moment and my sister woke up to find a Siamese cat sitting on her bedside table.  That really made me laugh. Her own cats were pretty put out.


----------

